# Soon to be Viszla Owner



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I have done alot of research about Vizsla's in the last few months and I think it is the right breed for me. I live on 6 acres of bush with hundreds of cares behind, mostly wooded, plenty of deer, grouse, turkeys, you name it. I think this would be an excellent environment to raise a Vizla pup. Couple of questions for the experts out there, Firstly will a Vizsla track and or chase white tail deer and secondly, will 7 hours a day alone in a crate be too much for a pup to handle? My wife and I both work fulltime, and on an average week day we are out of the house for 6 or 7 hours but home on weekends. 

Thoughts? Advice? Opinions? 

Much apprecitaed.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

7 hours is not too much, but it is too much in one stint. The puppy will most definitely have accidents if left in the crate for 7 hours. By about six months of age you should be able to leave him in the crate for 7 hour periods while you work. Before that age, I wouldn't recommend leaving him that long without a potty break.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

We have loads of white tail deer around our place too...Holly has been interested in them (mostly snorting back and fourth lol) but never tracked or chased them.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I've seen Kobi take off after some deer, and he does a pretty good job of keeping up even through weeds and such... but I don't know about tracking. He has not really been trained to track ANYTHING, so I can't really tell you how they'd do tracking deer.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Not an expert, but it sounds like you have a great place for a V; however, 7 hrs is absolutely too long to crate a pup. Even if they are able to hold their pee for 7 hrs. @ 6m+, I don't think it is fair to ask a pup to be alone that long before the age of 1. Vs thrive around people. I know many people work full time and have well adjusted dogs, so it's just my opinion. A young pup needs interaction, training, bonding, house breaking, and socialization. If you were to get a V pup, I would seriously consider making sure someone can come to your house 2x per day, until the age of 6m, to let him/her out & play for a bit. After 6m, at least once a day or consider dog daycare a couple of days per wk. Is work close enough to come home for lunch? Vs are wonderful dogs, and it sounds like you have a great place, but I think its unfair to ask a pup to spend most of his time during the week alone. We have lots of wildlife too, but Pumpkin (10m) does not chase the deer. She will chase anything with wings. At her age, I do not hold her back from chasing birds unless it's a turkey, especially if w/ poults. Just went through this late spring :-\ All other birds are fair fun. Even when more formal hunt training begins, I suspect Pumpkin will always chase flying objects (including a butterfly). She has always known the difference between the tweets & game. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Work is about 20 minutes from home, but I can arrange to work from home a couple of days a week, and hopefully find a dog walker or soemone to come over for a couple of hours a day on the days I can not work from home. There will be children in the picture within a year or so, so depending on when we get the pup, my wife may already be on maternity leave. 

As for the deer, I don`t necessarily want to get my new pup chasing the deer, because it would probably run the risk of getting a hoof in the face, or chasing until he is miles away. I would rather have them stalke the deer and point the direction, then I can move towards them. I used to have beagles and they were great for deer, but would run along much slower than a V would, and could never catch the deer, just make alot of noise and scare them along. 

Ultimately, looking to add a family member that can be a great house dog, as well as a great field dog.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I second the remarks above. I am no pro but, if you plan to hunt the dog (this post was put in the hunting section ???), he shouldn't chase. He should be trained to track, and hold point once the game's location is identified.  With regards to deer; a grown V can chase and run down deer to the point of exhaustion. The deer may die or attack, so beware. We have many deer on our property, some turkey, ground hogs, chipmunk, mice and squirrel. I have done my best to stop Copper from chasing them and not afraid to admit I'm not very successfull. :


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-vizsla-finds-scents.html

Tracker,

My favorite dog book over the last few years in Merle's Door. Above is about scents.

The Vizsla is and has been THE Hunting dog of Hungarian Empire. The dogs hunted whatever game the royality wanted to hunt, fur or feather.

Bailey, my male Vizsla, has a great nose and can catch scent from a great distance. Not all Vizslas will have a GREAT nose but they should all have good noses.

Hope you enjoy the above clip and get a chance to read the book.

Crate training is discussed other places but my dogs get to "own the living room and have a dog door out to the fenced in front yard. They sleep in their crates at night in the bedroom. Spend as much time as you can with the pup. If you live close to work come home at lunch and walk for a bit with the pup. Your bond will grow the strongest during your first few months. Don't loose the chance to create the strongest bond you can. Your pup will walk through **** for you.

Happy trails,

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks,

Great blog, I will check out the book for sure. Definately don't want him/her chasing the deer.

Have you guys had experiences with both male and female V's from a hunting perspective, as well as family perspective? I am partial to male dogs, but I have heard differing opinions. Also what is a good age to hunt over a pup?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

About the great nose of the Vizsla... My previous dog, who was afraid of bees, could literally smell the footprint of a bug. I'm serious! Can you imagine having a sniffer like that??

My boy, Willie, is not afraid of any bugs, but if a fly gets into the house and lands on the wall, he will point it for me to swat.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Also what is a good age to hunt over a pup?


Take a look at:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/words-of-wisdom-from-long-time-vizsla.html

Tracker. I screwed up my female by taking her out hunting at 4 months. Take your time, get a trainer. Go to my early blog posts where I was just starting training with Bailey. It takes hundreds of hours of paitence but more importantly understanding by you of the dog.

Some hunters I know will hunt with nothing but female Vizslas. I like my driven male. Personal preference.

No couch potato Vizslas.

Happy trails,

Rod


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

So, you think they curl the lip up on purpose? I thought is was just getting stuck because it was so long and floppy. ??? If so, this changes everything!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey redbirddog (Rod), I ordered that book today, "Merle's Door", based on your recommendation. Well, that and it also got really nice reviews on Amazon. Sounds like great reading, so thanks for the tip! 

p.s. Is it going to make me cry?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

redbirddog--the breeder you quote at the beginning of that blog post is Jasper's breeder! She's very nice and seems to have a great place in Wisconsin. We were up there in the dead of winter and everything was absolutely smothered by snow, so...

Also, I lurve the way Jasper's big ol' floppy lips get the Elvis curl once in a while. Makes me laugh for a couple of minutes, and then he just looks at me as though I've lost my mind.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> p.s. Is it going to make me cry?


mswhipple, 

Maybe somewhere along in the book you might need a tissue or two, but nothing compared to the emotions created by "A Dog's Purpose." 

"A Dog's Purpose" is a great read also. One of the main dog characters is named "Bailey."

Let me know what you think of the book.

Rod aka redbirddog


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> redbirddog--the breeder you quote at the beginning of that blog post is Jasper's breeder


Ms. Berner and her kennel Mira Vizslas are the best example of what "Vizsla love and devotion" is all about.

One day, when I retire, it would be my goal to be 1/2 the breeder and kennel owner Mira Vizslas is.

Rod aka redbirddog


----------

